# Closed ecosystem enclosure for jumping spiders



## Pibaercerry (Apr 14, 2020)

I had a project in mind to keep a few jumping spiders (Marpissa muscosa) in a large bioactive sealed tank. Im not certain on the size of the tank I would need yet, the species of jumping spider id be using is quite small (8mm to 12mm) so i would not want to have an enclosure that is overly big but I want the jumpers to have enough space to jump around and also because there would be multiple jumping spiders they also need space to distance themselves from one another.Marpissa Muscosa however have been known to be quite social relative to other species of jumping spider, nesting together etc.
The tank would be planted and would be an arboreal/terrestrial set up. The substrate would be bioactive and it would have a false bottom of stone for water to filter through. The clean up crew I would have in the enclosure would also have to be the jumping spiders prey so I would have to pick the correct species for this, I considered silverfish or firebrats as I think they would eat plant and animal debris to keep the tank clean and I also know jumping spiders will eat them. I’m still not 100% with that choice though. If it was sealed, oxygen and moisture would be recycled by the plants. I would not close the tank straight away as it would take a lot of adjustments to get it right but I would eventually like to have a self sufficient miniature ecosystem working. I have never seen it done with a predating animal, only ever with clean up crew but I think this could be possible if done right. Would appreciate any insight or ideas that could work for this project.
Thanks


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 15, 2020)

You’d want something like phiddipus regius or Hyllus sp. Marpissa, although large for jumping spiders over here Marpissa would soon disappear in a bioactive setup. However keep in mind it’s unlikely you’d see any of the large species that regularly if kept in a bioactive, perhaps more often but still scarcely

 It’s also likely with any jumping spider that cannibalism would soon occur. They are best kept solitary...

The bioactive couldn’t be sealed either, you would need to intervene in some way or other (feeding, watering etc.) A bioactive setup with jumping spiders wouldn't be all that practical nor rewarding, especially if you are beginning to keep invertebrates. A small acrylic enclosure with a couple of small house plants (pothos) planted in with a Phiddipus or Hyllus would be more practical and enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pibaercerry (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah I know where you’re coming from but that’s what lead me to my idea. Marpissa Muscosa are said to be quite tolerant of each other and there have actually been studies carried out on them and it showed that they learned quicker when raised in a group and they have been found nesting in the wild in groups of up to a hundred. so my idea would be to have a large enclosure of just a few of them where I feel they could have enough space to stay away from each other and the “clean up crew” of the enclosure could also be the Marpissa’s prey. I’m aware that I couldn’t just seal it straight away as it would need many tweaks but it’s an idea I would like to try eventually. If you look up closed ecosystems on YouTube for example there’s enclosures with just Isopods and springtails and they eat dead plant matter and mould and the plants provide oxygen for the enclosure and the water that is in the tank when it sealed continuously cycles within the enclosure because it doesn’t have anywhere to evaporate. I know it would be difficult and if there was problems with the Spiders health or population or  any problem with plants or feeders I could always open it but the idea was that eventually I could leave the enclosure to itself and it would stay self sufficient. I would need to work out the correct feeder/cleanup crew, correct plants, tank size, moisture levels, population balance (predator and feeder ratio) etc. That’s why i joined this forum just to see if anyone had any ideas about sufficient tank size or other possible feeder/ cleanup crew colonies I could have in the enclosure, possible plants that would work well for a set up like this etc


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 16, 2020)

Pibaercerry said:


> Yeah I know where you’re coming from but that’s what lead me to my idea. Marpissa Muscosa are said to be quite tolerant of each other and there have actually been studies carried out on them and it showed that they learned quicker when raised in a group and they have been found nesting in the wild in groups of up to a hundred. so my idea would be to have a large enclosure of just a few of them where I feel they could have enough space to stay away from each other and the “clean up crew” of the enclosure could also be the Marpissa’s prey. I’m aware that I couldn’t just seal it straight away as it would need many tweaks but it’s an idea I would like to try eventually. If you look up closed ecosystems on YouTube for example there’s enclosures with just Isopods and springtails and they eat dead plant matter and mould and the plants provide oxygen for the enclosure and the water that is in the tank when it sealed continuously cycles within the enclosure because it doesn’t have anywhere to evaporate. I know it would be difficult and if there was problems with the Spiders health or population or  any problem with plants or feeders I could always open it but the idea was that eventually I could leave the enclosure to itself and it would stay self sufficient. I would need to work out the correct feeder/cleanup crew, correct plants, tank size, moisture levels, population balance (predator and feeder ratio) etc. That’s why i joined this forum just to see if anyone had any ideas about sufficient tank size or other possible feeder/ cleanup crew colonies I could have in the enclosure, possible plants that would work well for a set up like this etc


A bioactive would be possible, a closed ecosystem no. Jumping spiders require far more care than moss and springtails, the conditions of a sealed environment are usually stuffy with copious drops of condensation on the sides. Not exactly the best environ for a small jumping spider, the spiders would likely need additional live food. The jumping spiders would have problems feeding on the cleanup crew inverts. As previously stated they would also soon disappear in the bioactive and not be particularly fun to watch.

A bioactive is possible, get a large acrylic cube, drill holes in the sides, fill half with planting soil and follow the steps outlined by many of the members here in the Vivariums and Terrariums section. Remember to keep it dry and temperate for jumping spiders, only moisture being in the soil. Keep a Phiddipus or Hyllus in it, trust me they will be more rewarding. If you are dead set on Marpissa then follow the same environmental conditions as above

However if you are a beginner (ignore this if not) I’d recommend that you practice with a few jumping spiders and other true spiders to gain experience before you start a bioactive setup, which is essentially juggling of the animals and the environments need. Experience beforehand helps greatly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

